# How good can the Nuggets be this year?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team was obviously decimated by injuries last season, but with those guys coming back and a couple more additions...just how good can they be?

As has been the theme for Denver the past few seasons, their depth is incredible but they seem to lack a true star. Is 50 wins next season possible? Homecourt advantage?

Ty Lawson...Nate Robinson
Arron Afflalo...Randy Foye...Gary Harris
Danilo Gallinari...Wilson Chandler
Kenneth Faried...J.J. Hickson...Darrell Arthur
Timofey Mozgov...JaVale McGee...Jusuf Nurkic (may not come until '15)


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think they should have a very good shot at the playoffs as long as Lawson plays 70+ games and the overall team doesn't lose too many games to injury. 50 wins seems like a reasonable goal. 

I just don't see this team being a threat to go far, though. If they really cohere and play scrappy defense they could be a squad no one likes to play, but I don't see the right combination of offensive capability and drive to win that's usually needed to make a contender. Unless Denver can make itself into a real player in the free agent market, I see them having to get worse for a couple years before they can really get better.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd like to see them make the playoffs. I thought considering where they picked they had the best draft this year.


----------

